# IMMIGRATION 2013 for SOFTWARE ENGINEERS



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,

Can anyone help me to find the details of new immigration policy being launched in 2013. Is there any room available for Software Engineers? What are the steps and IELTS score needed for that.

Pls help :ranger:

Sajid.


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think min 7 score is required for IELTS. Not sure about rooms available for Software Engineer.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help me to find the details of new immigration policy being launched in 2013. Is there any room available for Software Engineers? What are the steps and IELTS score needed for that.
> 
> ...


So you are not happy in Australia ? I am asking because I am currently in US and wanted to apply to Australia for PR as Canada is not yet open for S/w engineers.


----------



## slscripters (Feb 16, 2013)

sajid021 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone help me to find the details of new immigration policy being launched in 2013. Is there any room available for Software Engineers? What are the steps and IELTS score needed for that.
> 
> ...


You can find it all at SkillSelect (please google it). I still can't post a link here since I'm a new member.

Please read the "Occupational Ceiling" for Software Engineers under the "Reports" tab. It will somehow tell you how much Software Engineers are still needed until the year end July 2013. Currently there are 5160 Software Engineers needed for the whole year (because Occupational Ceilings are annual), and 2675 are already invited to apply to migrate. When I personally did the math based on some data I've gathered, I found out that 5160 will be exhausted in April 2013. Thus if this prediction is correct, EOI submissions left will be processed on July 2013 assuming that the Software Engineer occupation is still in the Skilled Occupation List.

P.S. You need to submit an Expression of Interest before you can lodge a Visa application unless you are applying for a sponsored visa. I hope this helps.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

slscripters said:


> P.S. You need to submit an Expression of Interest before you can lodge a Visa application


That's one possible system to get in. 
( Expression of Interest – Transforming Canada’s economic immigration programs )

Regarding the reformed Federal Skilled Workers program: we don't know yet how that will go. You will at least need your IELTS scores (idem for your partner if you have one). And your qualifications (degree) needs to be assessed. But how and when, nobody knows yet.
There's 1 official website (no consultants!) where you can find all the information you need, as soon as it's available to the public:
Welcome Page | Page d’accueil


----------

